# Grouse



## Resica (Sep 10, 2016)

Picked up the grouse mount for the cabin last night.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Beautiful bird and a great mount!


----------



## carver (Sep 10, 2016)

looks like a fine addition to the cabin Resica


----------



## rip18 (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet!  That'll look good in the cabin!


----------



## Resica (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks folks!!


----------

